

Our Product Hunt Experience Wasn't So Good :/ - David_G1
http://www.kilometer.io/blog/how-we-were-submitted-to-product-hunt-and-nothing-happened/

======
akumpf
In general, while I think more things like Hacker News are a good thing,
Product Hunt feels elitist to me.

The people who are already in the know and well connected can get lots of
publicity, and those who are more independent or just starting out either
can't post or don't get recognized.

I've also had multiple friends (who are much better connected in SF) create
big roll-out plans where they get all their friends to quickly up vote them.
While it's not technically a problem, it takes away the real test of "is the
idea worth voting for" and turns it into more of a popularity contest.

Just my 2 cents. Maybe others have had great experiences (and certainly some
of the "products" posted are cool), but I'm skeptical of Product Hunt in
general...

My suggestion is to stick with truly democratic places to share your new
things (if you want more unbiased feedback), and submit press/news directly to
places -- they want good stories and interesting ideas/products to share with
their readers if what you have is a genuine contribution.

Good luck!

~~~
AKAI2
Not sure what you mean by saying PH is elitist.. I believe that the "hose who
are more independent or just starting out" can also get noticed and someone
can see their product and submit it to Product Hunt as well. It is all about
the product quality in my opinion. Anyway there are lots of other stories of
Product Hunt success.

What would be the "democratic places to share your new things" you mentioned?

~~~
akumpf
I think HN and reddit are both pretty democratic (everyone can submit and
vote).

Of course, people can always try to get their friends to vote, but in my
experience the feedback is pretty even-handed and proportional to what is
posted. :)

Any other places you'd suggest?

~~~
AKAI2
Actually I'm also into Reddit, many good Subreddit such as
/r/AlphaAndBetaUsers /r/SideProject/ and others. Great platform to distribute
your product and receive an honest feedback.
[http://betalist.com/](http://betalist.com/) is also one of my favorites but
with different purpose.

------
Seth_R
What time were you submitted? Also, What do you think would be the best time
to submit a product on Product Hunt?

~~~
Allan332
[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-time-to-submit-a-
produ...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-time-to-submit-a-product-on-
Product-Hunt)

I do not think there's one specific time for submitting a product....

